# Welcome to the Polar Vortex 2013



## Abubob (Jan 22, 2013)

The super cold polar air is so dense that it pushes all moisture out to sea. Its just too cold to snow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2013)

Not good.


----------

